# Cats in Colo floods



## bluemilk

In addition to the HUMANS who need help,I'm sure there are many,many cats- who need a dry place to sleep and a bite to eat. Apparently pets HAVE been a priority and many have been rescued. Any updates?


----------



## howsefrau32

I have a friend who is in Lyons Co right now, stayed put to care for her animals, her neighbors horses and other pets, and she was able to send an update through facebook today. She said they are ok for now, the national guard has been wonderful, they all have food, water, generator, and she is on a mountain and they are ok. She said they were not out of the woods yet, but it was looking up and there were people there helping them. I would think with the outpouring of people and help there, surely they are helping as many cats as they can, I just have to believe that. I was so worried about her, I had not heard from her since Friday, and the last message was scary, that she and her husband and two dogs were trapped on the mountain, but OK, so it was great to get an update from her today. I did see some video coverage of some horses being rescued from the area. My friend and her hubby stayed behind, their elderly neighbors left while they could, left her use of their home that had an indoor pool, which she was happy about because they could hopefully have access to a bath, and they left her a side of beef, they had a generator, and she is caring for their dogs and horses, as well as her own. She sounded positive today. Hopefully she will update again soon, and I will check back here and let you know if I hear any more from her. She is in the Spring Gulch community, just outside Lyons, she says.


----------



## CJinCA

got this email from petflow to donate food to the colorado animals in the care of the local humane society, if anyone wants to send food....

* Animals need our help in Colorado.*

If you've watched the news lately, you've seen the utter devastation that is currently underway in Colorado. 17 Colorado counties, including the state's biggest urban centers are in the flood zone. National Guard military vehicles and helicopters are being used to reach thousands of people cut off in communities isolated by washed-out roads and bridges. While aid is pouring into the state for all humans affected by the disaster, as is always the case, animals are usually the last concern. We spoke to Kaitlyn Holloway, a representative from the Weld County Humane Society and they are in dire need of* dog and cat food* for the many animals that they have received to care for. If you can give, we ask that you place an order to be sent directly to them, and they have assured us that they will distribute the products to those in need as well as to other shelters who may be low on supplies.

*The Weld County Humane Society is currently caring for nearly 300 animals!*

*Please use coupon code COLORADO39 for Free Shipping on any $39 order. Orders placed with this coupon code will be prioritized and shipped immediately.*

*Please **CLICK HERE to place your order*.

Use the following address as the "Ship To" Address:

*Weld County Humane Society
1620 42nd Street
Evans, Colorado, 80620
970-506-9550

Thank you in advance to all of you that are giving generously.

PetFlow.com will be sending additional care packages to Colorado in addition to those orders that are being placed.*


----------

